# 30 yr project



## cruzn57 (May 30, 2012)

I've owned this for little over 30yrs, bought as a 100% stocker, ran when purchased, but needed some help.
somewhere I have pics from back then, but for now, this is how it looks.
was painted 5 yrs ago, new glass, & trim,  bumpers were done 20 yrs ago, but  were lousy job, and need it again.
I'm upgrading almost everything........
new wiring front to back from AAW  wiring products.
New A/C & heat unit  from Southern Air.
200r4  trans, in place of TH350.
engine is a 383 SBC, 
new aluminum heads, intake, valve covers, water pump, starter.
new alum rad.
fresh paint in the engine compartment.
new carpet & padding
Hopefully new upholstery & head liner (  depends on $$$$) 

here is where I'm at in the process, I took it apart 2-3  weeks ago, around the beginning  of May. 

View attachment 57 011R.jpg


View attachment 57 030R.jpg


View attachment R57 002.jpg


View attachment R57 010.jpg


View attachment R57 motor3 005.jpg


----------



## cruzn57 (May 30, 2012)

have got the motor back together, and mods to trans to work without a computer, and painted the engine compartment yesterday, working on  electric and stereo. 

View attachment R57 motor3 004.jpg


View attachment R57 motor3 003.jpg


View attachment R57 paint 003.jpg


View attachment R57 paint 006.jpg


View attachment R57 paint 009.jpg


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2012)

She is beautiful. I am looking for a 51 Ford pickup for my future project. I am getting closer to being done with the jeep so I can free up some space.


----------



## Kelowna (May 31, 2012)

Holy crap, that is a beauty. Might you let me borrow it for a decade or two please.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 31, 2012)

thats what friends are for!
should I finish it first? 
I installed the engine in 1996 and put 30 miles on it, so it obvious I don't drive it!

actually i sold all the other cars to concentrate on this and Buick GN

sold 
33 Willy's coupe, 350/350
37 chevy sedan, 350/350
37 ford  2 dr slantback, 350/350
47 studebacker 1/2 tn PU all stock
Z06 corvette
9 sec Turbo Buick (still an V6) 
60 El Camino , w/350/5spd
71 el camino  w/96 LT1,


----------



## Kelowna (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh yes you may finish it first.


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2012)

So when do you plan on having it back on the road?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 11, 2012)

finishing paint touch up,  fabrication of  mounts for everything.
installing a/c, wiring, radio.
 motor and new  trans are ready to go back in now.
waiting on some parts, 
I usually work on it every day,  in the mornings when its cool , and nice to work.
it 97 here now ( almost 2pm)  so time for ice tea, and nap,  LOL
My goal is to have in running  in 2-3 weeks,  but  most of my goals are easily broken, 
I'll post  pics in next few days of progress.
Thanks for asking !


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2012)

Can't wait to see it driving down the road.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 12, 2012)

always can use  3RD hand.
every year I buy a 24 pack of beer, (usually around xmas time) 
I still have 23 left,  so  stop by!

and we have deep well water too,  (sweet and cool):thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2012)

Only if I can bring my jeep and finish it up in your shop.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 13, 2012)

sure!    always like company!

finished the eng  compartment , clear coated.
did the rad side panels, and am mocking up the rad- a/c condenser- trans cooler

fitting the padding in the interior, and gluing it down. 

View attachment Rtire, cat, interior 003.jpg


View attachment Rtire, cat, interior 007.jpg


View attachment Rtire, cat, interior 004.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2012)

Did you buy a kit for the interior or are you doing it yourself?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 13, 2012)

the carpet came from Ciadellas,(in PHX)  specific for 57 chevy.
seats and doors will go to upholstry shop,
WAY over my ability!!

was kinda warm today (98)  so didn't do much,
I'm replacing the rear axle bearings,  as they were leaking.
car has a ford/ lincoln - versaille  rear , w/disc's all around.
I removed the bearings, but will have to have new pressed on, as my little 
press wont  handle it.


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2012)

I have done a little upholstery work, My neighbor owns a shop and I try and learn what I can from him and the rest I just let him do in trade for beer. I have done two jeeps myself but when it comes to seats I can't even sew a straight line.


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

How is the car coming along?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 25, 2012)

slowly...... 
installed the radio, ( with out cutting up the dash) (has a remote , so no need to view the radio all the time)
Radio is hidden behind the "radio delete" cover,  making a hinge setup now, ( hidden of course)
I fab up all the brackets and mounts & paint them ,prior to install.
now doing a/c mounts, and prefit all hoses, 
also doing all the wiring......slowly of course.  
thanks for asking,!


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2012)

I need to keep gathering ideas for future projects of mine.


----------



## Chris (Jun 28, 2012)

Is it running yet! Huh! Huh! Is it running.


I am like an impatient school kid.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jun 28, 2012)

last  night,

then...
I woke up, BUMMER! 
axles are at mach shop getting new bearings pressed on.

I have bags packed ,(if needed)  my 80yr old aunt and uncle live in 
Colo springs, and evacuation is 1/4 mi away!!!!
they say there ok,  but its so smoky and I fear for them.
so I don't want to get into anything, in case I have to go.

I know ,, excuses!      but  family 1st!!!!!!!

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Chris (Jun 29, 2012)

Keep us updated on both your family in CO and the car going.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 17, 2012)

uncle & aunt in colo were fine, lot of smoke, but evac was 1/4 mi away, so they just watched it all on TV.
I was concerned,  but uncle says were not helpless, we can take care of ourselves!   LOL

so today I put the motor back in the 57, then the trans ,  recoated the headers with heat paint,  then came in took a break, 
will be back at tomorrow, to do all the loose ends, ( alot of them!) 
took the hood all the way off ,so I can paint under side of it, 
ok enough, time for a shower. 

View attachment R57 eng back in 001.jpg


View attachment R57 eng back in 002.jpg


View attachment R57 eng back in 003.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow just wow!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 18, 2012)

Your ride is really looking sweet. Do I see an A/C compressor in that? Also, auto or stick?


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 18, 2012)

200R4 - auto with overdrive,
 and a/c in in progress. 
trying not to scratch everything, 

View attachment R ENG BACK IN.jpg


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2012)

Did you do anything to the firewall to clean it up or was it already pretty clean.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 18, 2012)

welded a few holes, lots of sanding,  but original in shape and looks.


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2012)

Is she running yet? I need you to finish so you can come out here and finish up my jeep.


----------



## cruzn57 (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL

Just bought 50 gallons of paint, to paint house, garage, walls/fence.
now to buy an airless.
so might get sidelined for just a bit.
I have never gotten around to  insulating the garage ,   so its warm! 
I run the cooler (evap cooler)  and it helps,  but  still well beyond what my union contract calls for!

thanks for  asking.


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2012)

I plan on insulating mine and putting in AC next winter. Hopefully it goes as planned, I cant wait to go out in the middle of summer and work in comfort.


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 2, 2012)

doing more wiring,  trying for the "neat" look,  ordered some braided split  loom, alot nicer than the old  plastic ripple stuff.
zip tie everything,  bought a bunch of adel clamps to mount neatly. 
and bought a new hi tech  wire crimper  ( $100+) but can't find it in the mess, LOL
so am just soldering everything, 

View attachment Riring, airless 013.jpg


View attachment Rwiring, airless 011.jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2012)

Looking good, can't wait to see it move.


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 2, 2012)

but heat, lazy, old,  has taken its toll. 
I try to work everyday on it, 
today was find the crimper    ,  SUCCESS!
 found it,  put it beside the hyd hose crimper ,
that and  charged the a/c in the GNX,  had a leaking schrader  valve,  all better now, 
still uses  R12,


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 3, 2012)

bent  some trans cooler lines,  didn't like the rubber hoses look!

also mounted the electric heater control , wanted it off the fender panel,  and wanted the heater hoses more hidden.
heater hose will run down thru fender panel , then up in  wheel well,  and exit  just in front  of fire wall,, then enter into pass compartment  to heater-a/c unit.

rubber grommets to protect heater hose are on order. 

View attachment Rrans cooler- heater hose 002.jpg


View attachment Rtrans cooler- heater hose 009.jpg


View attachment Rrans cooler- heater hose 003.jpg


View attachment Rtrans cooler- heater hose 007.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you spray the paint on your chevy?


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 4, 2012)

I did just the over spray! LOL

I did under hood,.    had the car painted, but has few bubbles.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 4, 2012)

And what'd you get done today?   By the way...looking good!


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 4, 2012)

we left this am at 6am, went and picked up  a Pellet stove,
( it was 300 mi away)
Kozi brand, 
 just got home (after stopping for dinner)


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 6, 2012)

did make some progress on the 57.
got a/c unit mounted and partially wired, , radio and "radio delete " panel  hinged.  engine  closer to  getting ready to start. 

View attachment R57 eng-ac 003.jpg


View attachment R57 eng-ac 006.jpg


View attachment R57 eng-ac 007.jpg


View attachment R57 eng-ac 004.jpg


----------



## Chris (Aug 6, 2012)

Still purdy as ever.


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice work there. I know where ur at. I went the air bag route. Full hand built chrome-molly tube frame. Full, padded roll cage tied to frame. Good luck. 

View attachment 57-1.jpg


View attachment 57-2.jpg


View attachment 57-8.JPG


View attachment 57-7.jpg


----------



## cruzn57 (Aug 17, 2012)

that is a beautiful car!  
I'm in awe!!!!!!


----------



## Trophyman (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Cruzn--took me about 2 years from day I purchased it. Put a Keith Black 572 in it now can't afford the gas. Looks nice sittin on the lift though. LOL 

View attachment 57 on rack.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2012)

So is it now the 31 year project.


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 5, 2012)

doing house  mod's, have company coming,  so need to clean the place up some .
got the tractor running,  now to do some grading, then....................
 back to work on the 57,  ( I have ordered parts for it)


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2012)

I got my jeep back on the road, It was off for a year. Loving the V8.


----------



## Kelowna (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice car, right down to the choice of that blue, gorgeous!


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 11, 2012)

I was working on it today, routing a/c hoses.
trying to hide all hoses, wires, etc,.
so far...........

last pic almost looks like a painting,  took it as I walked to garage
today. 

View attachment R GOOD ENG SHOT.jpg


View attachment Rac bracket 014.jpg


View attachment Rac bracket 027.jpg


View attachment Rac bracket 012.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2012)

Beautiful...


----------



## havasu (Sep 11, 2012)

Nicest bathroom I've ever seen!


----------



## Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Cleanest too!


----------



## Trophyman (Sep 14, 2012)

cruzn57 said:


> I was working on it today, routing a/c hoses.
> trying to hide all hoses, wires, etc,.
> so far...........
> 
> ...



Great job on the eng. comp. Cruzin. Really looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 18, 2012)

this thing works great! 

 then decided to cover some gaps  in inner fender well,   just plastic templates , will use metal eventually, 

View attachment R A-C CRIMP 2.jpg


View attachment RA-C  CRIMP1.jpg


View attachment R57  cover plates 003.jpg


View attachment R57  cover plates 012.jpg


View attachment R57  cover plates 011.jpg


----------



## Chris (Sep 18, 2012)

Looking great! Is it running yet?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't think cruzin's been getting a lot of work done of the 57 since he discovered his wife likes to paint with less than a few clothes on...


----------



## cruzn57 (Sep 18, 2012)

I told you my wife is a ONCE  A YEAR type .
so.....   I play with cars, they never have a headache, and seldom  complain.

actually, now you see why I have a girlfriend!!!!!!!

not running yet, but close.
am getting the GNX ready for a show,


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 1, 2012)

Bump for a update...


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 1, 2012)

I've been hauling some cars, to and from calif,
mainly turbo buicks,  but it keeps me in spending money.
so no, its not quite ready yet,   just got some needed fittings, and finish  wiring, and its ready to rock and roll!
headed to calif with another car tomorrow, should be last one for a while.

now that its a little cooler, I'll be painting the house and garage.

I wonder where I ever found time to work?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 1, 2012)

Well we worry about you when you don't check in every once and a while...


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2012)

What part of CA are you headed? Supposed to over 105 today here. Gotta love the fall.


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 1, 2012)

lake forest, then  to Moreno Valley.
drop off a car  in lake forest,
 then to court house in Mo vly, to file a lawsuit.,
had a renter  rip me off big time, (appliances )
now he has a county job, and has income I can attach.:thumbsup:
lost over 10K  , but small claims limit is $10K, so  I take it,


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2012)

Sweet. good luck in MoVal, I hate that place.


----------



## havasu (Oct 1, 2012)

Mo Valley...land of methamphetamine....


----------



## Chris (Oct 1, 2012)

It's also very colorful to..........................


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 24, 2012)

Time for an update me thinks.


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 24, 2012)

installing new front door,  new TV, (old one died)
installing  insulation in the garage, (getting cooler here, was 45 this am)
installing pellet stove.
friends visiting, 
wife demanding sex EVERYDAY, ( you guys know better than that!)

so what I'm saying is......... haven't touched it in 2 weeks!
its ready to fire up, all I have to do is install ignition switch ( 2 min job)


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 25, 2012)

Ah yeah...life. It gets in the way of so many good intentions I have.


----------

